# identify dead slipper please



## youngslipper (Jun 13, 2015)

I killed it a while ago. But would like to know what i killed


----------



## Justin (Jun 13, 2015)

impssible to identify....a vini type maudiae hubrid or novelty hybrid.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 13, 2015)

I was very sad when i lost it looks like parvi x maudiae


----------



## Justin (Jun 13, 2015)

yep a novelty hybrid like vini x delenatii etc.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 13, 2015)

I lost a few plants when we went away to Europe for 3 weeks. Lesson learnd, never grandparents take care if your plants


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 13, 2015)

Definitely a vini Maudiae x delenatii type. Can't rule out some complex or other parvi influence, but those would be much less common to find.


----------



## Hien (Jun 13, 2015)

youngslipper said:


> I lost a few plants when we went away to Europe for 3 weeks. Lesson learnd, never grandparents take care if your plants



Strange , 3 weeks is not enough to kill any plant even without water , are they outside in a hot , full sun area or in a car?
Some of my plants are neglected for months without watering, yet they don't die .


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 14, 2015)

They were in te house. Airconditioning, to keep the temps at 25°C. They watered every day and left the water in tge sausers


----------



## Marco (Jun 14, 2015)

youngslipper said:


> They watered every day and left the water in tge sausers



Probably shouldn't be sitting in the water?


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes was very sad


----------



## Hien (Jun 14, 2015)

Marco said:


> Probably shouldn't be sitting in the water?



I agree , perhaps they should be neglected a little bit .


----------

